
Hardcoded Password Found in Cisco Enterprise Software, Again - vezycash
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hardcoded-password-found-in-cisco-enterprise-software-again/
======
signa11
> The company discovered many backdoors and hardcoded accounts in the past two
> years as part of internal audits and has received some pretty unfair
> criticism for its efforts.

wth !!! and _unfair criticism_ you have got to be kidding. where did these
come from ? i dunno, just a random guess, but perhaps, because YOU put them
there ?

imho, this seems to be on same level as 'dieselgate' for volkswagen.

